# wen do u get told ur accepted????



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Just a little question for those who have had egg share!
I have my inital consultaion on thursday  iam just woundering is that wen i will be told if iam excepted?
Thanks in advance!
love kelly


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-once they have all the blood results and forms and everything then they can tell you if you are eligable for eggshare hunni.which i am assuming you have had and now are having consultation.hope everything goes well hunni.goodluck.lol.lisa.xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for ur quick reply hun!!!! 
I havent had any bloodys taken at the egg sharing centre?? only ones that i had begigng of this year or last year off my gyneaonly results i have got is for chylamdia and high viginal swabs ( which were both negitive) so thats a start!!  but as far as my gynea said yesturday i havent had anything they need cos i showed him list wot i need done! hmmmmm but i have had quite a few blood test done while under my consultant gynea?
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi endometriosislass 

Just wondering if you have heard any thing from your clinic have you had any test etc 

would like to know as i am too considering egg sharing be nice to know what test they have to do etc 

All the best 
Sara


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya sara
I have had my inital consultation and i have now had my:-
Rubella
HIV
Hepatitus B and C
Full blood count
Blood group
VDRI (syphillis screen)
Cytomegalovirus
thats wot i have had up til now i still need 
Cystic fibrosis
Chromosone/karyotype
And a few hormone tests
Then ur partener will need a semen analysis and hep B-C,HIV
U will also have internal scan
If u wud like to no anything else just give me a shout sara
Love kelly hope that has helped abit


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

wow thats a long list 

Thank you so nice off you to get back to me so quick and with such a lot of info









I needed to have a few things done recently for my occupational health (@ uni) i know i am Rubella immune, i have had the 3 Hep B jabs but awaiting blood test to confirm, 
be good to know my blood group,

As i have pcos their is still a question mark as to wither i can egg share or not, 

can't wait till







so many q's







i have think i will def write a list, 

Thanks again ~ good luck with your test and results hope all goes well, ~ are you paying your clinic for these or having them on nhs or paying the nhs if that makes sence,

Thanks Kelly 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats not a prob sara anytime! 
I am on the waitng list for nhs go but while iam waiting i have went private at darlington hun.
Clinic are all different with there critea with pcos etc sum do sum dont darlington take ppl with pcos thats been treated not to sure thou but i deefinatly no sumone that has pcos and egg sharing,yea i deffo reccomend writing a list u go in full of questions and ur lucky to come out with 3 answers lol 
I wish u all the best for ur appointment i bet ur really excited?
LOve kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

I am really excited your right ~ i have to totally believe this is going to work







or i couldnt put myself through it














.... even if i can't egg share we are def having IVF/ICIS ~ but sadly could only afford one go private at the moment so if not successful maybe our nhs one will be more forth coming,







................ and for you hun







you will be ok and match quickly so you can start

Thanks for the useful advise again,  
Hope you have a lovely weekend ~ i'm off to take my doggies for a walk







hoping the sun will stay with us this weekend

Speak soon 
Sara xx xx xx


----------

